
Developing Cocoa Applications Using MacRuby - sant0sk1
http://developer.apple.com/mac/articles/scriptingautomation/cocoaappswithmacruby.html
======
awmartin
The first advantage I see of Apple's support of Ruby is RubyOnRails developers
may be able to create a Mac desktop auxiliary versions of their applications
with less trouble (like Evernote: although I'm not sure if it's a Rails app,
it does have desktop versions for Mac, Windows, and Linux fro offline use).
Without Apple's support of Ruby, a company would of course need to hire Mac
developers who know Objective-C.

I'm sure it's more complex than just that, but this does take down an entry
barrier for me to developing for Macs. The next language on my list to learn
is Python, so Objective-C was going to have to wait...

~~~
Zev
There's a PyObjC bridge as well:
<http://developer.apple.com/cocoa/pyobjc.html>

~~~
tlrobinson
And now JavaScript: <http://inexdo.com/JSCocoa>

~~~
Zev
And Perl and Lua and Lisp and most other major languages:
<http://cocoadev.com/index.pl?CocoaBridges>

------
tlrobinson
Here's a nice screencast showing how to use Interface Builder and NSTables
with MacRuby: [http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/10/rubycocoa-and-
nstables-...](http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/10/rubycocoa-and-nstables-de-
myst.html)

~~~
sc
That screencast is for RubyCocoa, a bridge.

MacRuby is a native implementation of Ruby in Objective C.

